# Tic Tacs



## mum2westiesGill (May 3, 2016)

Does anyone know how many carbohydrates there are in tic tacs?  How many could you eat from a tub before overdoing the carbohydrates?


----------



## Mark Parrott (May 3, 2016)

Someone offered me a couple of cola flavoured tic tacs a few weeks back.  Had no affect on my BG, but two tic tacs really isn't much.


----------



## khskel (May 3, 2016)

Just short of 18g of carbs per pack


----------



## Val999 (May 4, 2016)

I have a sugar free polo every so often. 7 sweets is 10g carbs and I never have more than one so I guess that's not too bad


----------



## Northerner (May 4, 2016)

Val999 said:


> I have a sugar free polo every so often. 7 sweets is 10g carbs and I never have more than one so I guess that's not too bad


I've been a fan of sugar free polos for quite a while now - just have one when off out to the shop each morning, so they last a while! Sainsbury's do a very good offer of 4 packets for £1:30 currently (used to be £1 for 4 until recently!)


----------



## mum2westiesGill (May 4, 2016)

khskel said:


> Just short of 18g of carbs per pack



Thank you so not many carbs at all when I would probably only be having one or two. I would certainly never be eating the whole pack.


----------

